# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Φρίντων [Frinton, Kilkeney]

## Nicholas Peppas

_FRINTON: PART 1_

One of the most beloved passenger ships in the history of the _Greek Aktoploia_ was the great ship *Frinton*, a jewel of the Mediterranean, a passenger ship that traveled from Brindisi to Corfu and Piraeus, but also to Mytilene, Cyclades and Crete. It has graced numerous old pictures and postcards. Its classic, austere Scottish cut made her a great ship to look at. This was not a _lordiko_ yacht (a yacht made for a rich British businessman and transformed later to a passenger ship in Greece, as it had happened with  *Kyknos, Glaros, Elvira, Petros, Doris* and so many other ships. She was built especially a passenger route, and what a route! Liverpool-Dublin. Hundreds of thousands of passengers used her before she was transferred to Greece, the the _Aktoploia Samou Iglessi_, what is internationally known as the _Igglessis Line. 

_Let's see first her technical characteristics from _Miramar_




> *Single Ship Report for "1117513"*
> 
> IDNo: 1117513 Year: 1903 Name: KILKENNY Launch Date: 30.12.02 Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 4.03 Flag: GBR Keel: 
>  
> Tons: 1419 Link: 1596 DWT: 
>  Yard No: 254 Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>  LPP: 82.2 Country of build: GBR Beam: 11.0 Builder: Clyde SB Material of build: 
>  Location of yard: Port Glasgow Number of
> ...






She was built in the great Shipyards of _Clyde SB_ and had a respectable 1,419 tons and a service speed of 15.1 knots. This explains, first, why she was great for the rough seas between England and Ireland and, second, why she was thrown into the Italy-Greece route when she first came to Greece.  

She was a ship of the _City of Dublin Line Steam Packet Co._ The interested reader may follow the history of this Line in http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/CityofDublin.html  This site notes



> *At the same time, the Liverpool-Dublin   service was being run by the similar ships Carlow, Kerry,   Wicklow, Louth and Cork, which ran an evening trip   each way with goods and passengers, and a morning trip with passengers   and fast traffic. Connaught and Leinsterwere lost in the war. After the war,   the company's finances were not in a good state, having lost   two of their best ships, and with the troubles in Ireland at   this time. The company sold its Dublin-Liverpool route and ships   to the British   & Irish SP Co   in 1919.*


*

*In addition, it provides the following information about *Kilkenny* (which is the name of an Irish County and town)




> *Kilkenny was the last steamer   delivered new to the City of Dublin SP Co. She was a slightly   larger version of the existing Liverpool steamers at 1419 gross   tons, built by the Clyde Shipbuilding Co in Port Glasgow. She   was sold to the Great   Eastern Railway   in 1917, and was later renamed Frinton**. 
> *


I am reproducing here a 1910 postcard from the http://www.simplonpc.co.uk site so that our readers can get an idea of how she looked then. Also it is worth examining on an old map her route...
Kilkenny.jpg

Map.jpg

Her two years with Great Eastern Railway she was *Frinton*, a name that has attracted a lot of questions. _Frinton-at-Sea_ is a small town in _Eastern_ England. *Frinton* (with this name since 1917, not 1919 as mentioned elsewhere) was doing the Harwich-Rotterdam route (talk about winds and bad weather!).

And then, in 1919,  She was sold to the _Igglessis Line,_ who -wisely- decided to keep her name, thus transforming her into a magical ship!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_FRINTON: PART 2_

One of the most beloved passenger ships in the history of _Greece_ was the great ship *Frinton*, a jewel of the Mediterranean, a passenger ship that traveled from Brindisi to Corfu and Piraeus, but also to Mytilene, Cyclades and Crete. In 1919,  She was sold to the _Igglessis Line,_ who -wisely- decided to keep her name, thus transforming her into a magical ship!

*Frinton* pictures abound on the Web and elsewhere. Some time ago, xara uploaded http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52879 one of the bset pictures of *Frinton*. She is shown In Corfu in the early 1930s among various Greek naval ships including *Averof* at the very left in the back

Frinton.jpg

Another photo, again from Corfu is from the collection of Petros Karalis and was uploaded on June 28, 2008 in the Corfu blog http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/

Frinton2.jpg


The Greek maritime painter Antonios Milanos did a great oil painting of *Frinton* that can be found at the Museum of History of Greek Shipping and is attached also here

Frinton by Antonios Milanos.jpg

And here are some of her routes...  On June 15, 1928 to the Cyclades

June 15 1928,jpg.jpg

And here in a photo from Lesvos from http://costef.eu/lesvoships.htm

Frinton5.jpg

*Frinton* had a sad end...  As http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/ mentions




> Το Ε/Γ ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ το οποίο εκτελούσε προπολεμικά το δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα- Πειραιά ήταν ολικής χωρητικότητας 1361 τόνων, νηολογίου Σάμου 8 και πλοιοκτήτρια ήταν η εταιρεία Ιγγλέση. Βυθίστηκε από Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα τις _22 Απρίλη 1941_ στα _Μέγαρα_. Τρία μέλη του πληρώματος σκοτώθηκαν και εννιά τραυματίστηκαν.


The Web site http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=57199 dedicated to bombardments around Piraeus notes:




> ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ   Ατμόπλοιο Ε/Γ  
> Της ατμοπλοϊας Σάμου Υιών Αγγλέση.  
> Απωλέσθη κατα τον βομβαρδισμό του _Πειραιά_ στις _22/4/1941_.  
> 
> Καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της 21ης Απριλίου 1941, λόγω των *ασταμάτητων 
> αεροπορικών συναγερμών*, το α/τ "ΥΔΡΑ"  και τ' άλλα αντιτορπιλικά βρίσκονταν  συνεχώς εν πλω στον Σαρωνικό, προσπαθώντας να κρυφθούν στις νησίδες που  βρίσκονται δυτικά της Αίγινας. Μόνο όταν υπήρχε ανάγκη να συμπληρώσουν τα   καύσιμά τους, παρέμεναν την νύχτα στη Σκάλα Μεγάρων. Από τις πρώτες   πρωινές ώρες της 22ας Απριλίου, η δράση της εχθρικής αεροπορίας ήταν πιο  έντονη παρά ποτέ.  Μετά την αναχώρηση για τη Σούδα του μεγαλύτερου τμήματος  του Στόλου, στη περιοχή παρέμεναν τέσσερα μεγάλα αντιτορπιλικά, η "ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ" - στην οποία επέβαινε ο Αρχηγός του Στόλου-, η "ΥΔΡΑ", ο "ΠΑΝΘΗΡ" και ο "ΙΕΡΑΞ", που έπλεαν συνεχώς προσπαθώντας να κρυφθούν πίσω από 
> βραχονησίδες.   
> 
> Η "ΥΔΡΑ" είχε διαταχθεί να βρίσκεται στις Φλέβες στις 19.00 της ημέρας αυτής,  όπου θα συναντιόταν με το εμπορικό "ΜΑΡΙΜΕΣΚ" με φορτίο πυρομαχικών και με το υποβρύχιο "ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ" προκειμένου να τα συνοδεύσει στη Σούδα.  Από τη Σούδα η "ΥΔΡΑ" θ' αναχωρούσε για την Αλεξάνδρεια. Από νωρίς τ' απόγευμα η "ΥΔΡΑ" βρισκόταν κοντά στις ακτές της Πελοποννήσου  στη περιοχή του Ισθμού της Κορίνθου, όταν ειδοποιήθηκε από τη "ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ  ΟΛΓΑ" ότι ήταν πιθανή η εμφάνιση της εχθρικής αεροπορίας. Ήταν επιβεβλημένη  η αλλαγή θέσης για ακόμα μια φορά.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ του μεσοπολέμου με το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ 
frinton.jpg

Πηγη: Πλωτώ

----------


## Naias II

Από το αρχείο του Ευγενίδειου Ιδρύματος

FRINTON.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το αρχείο του Ευγενίδειου Ιδρύματος
> 
> FRINTON.jpg


Never seen such a vivid photo of *Frinton*. But (there is always a but) suddenly she looks so small...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αγαπητο  επιβατηγο του μεσοπολεμου, το *Φριντων*, μπαινει στο λιμανι της Χιου το 1936...

Chios2.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το Φρίντων στον Εύδηλο αν κρίνω σωστά απο τα βουνά πίσω με 3 λαντζες να αποβιβάζουν κόσμο.

Φρίντων-Μάλλον στον Εύδηλο 2.jpg

Φρίντων-Μάλλον στον Εύδηλο 2 resize.jpg

Εκείνες τις εποχές όπως και τις επόμενες μέχρι και την δεκαετία του 60 (μπορεί και πιο μετά) το ταξίδι για ικαρία αλλά και για άλλα νησιά φυσικά ήταν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο.Δεν περιοριζόνταν μόνο στις ώρες που ήσουν εν πλω.
Οταν είχε καιρό έπρεπε να περιμένεις την λάντζα να την ανεβάσει το κύμα και να πηδήξεις μέσα.Βάλε τώρα στο νου σου Ηλικιωμένους και μπαγκάζια, πολλές φορές και ζώα να προσπαθούν να μπουν στις λάντζες.Παρόλα αυτά ο κόσμος επέμενε να πηγαίνει στο νησί του.
Μετά ξεκινούσε άλλη ιστορία.
Αλλοι με τα πόδια και άλλοι με γαιδούρια ξεκινούσαν τον δρόμο για τα χωριά.
Οταν λέμε δρόμος αναφέρομαι σε μονοπάτια και δύσκολα μάλιστα που πολλές φορές έπρεπε να περιμένεις να ξημερώσει αν σε είχε παρει το βράδυ ωστε να βλέπεις.
Μου έλεγε ο πατέρας μου τέτοιες ιστορίες που είχε ζήσει απο το 47 που γεννήθηκε και μετα μέχρι που φτιάχτηκαν λιμάνια.
Γύρω στο 57 λοιπόν ο πατέρας μου 10 χρονών και ο θείος μου 2.Αποβίβαση στο νησί με λάντζες και κλεισμένο ταξί-γαιδαρος να περιμένει.
Οπως τώρα κλείνεις το ταξί του χωριού σου και κατεβαίνει και σε πέρνει τότε έκλεινες ταξιτζή με γάιδαρο απο το χωριό σου.
Φόρτωναν τα πράγματα στον γάιδαρο,έβαζαν και τον θείο μου και οι υπόλοιποι (πατέρας,γιαγιά ,παππούς και προγιαγιά μου) δως του με τα πόδια.Δώδεκα χλμ περίπου μονοπάτι.Κάμποσες ώρες και στα γρήγορα μην νυχτώσει...
Δύσκολες εποχές τότε που έχουν αφήσει γλυκιές αναμνήσεις.Μόνο που απο αυτούς τους ανθρώπους δεν έχω ακούσει την λέξη -ταλαιπωρία-ενώ τώρα στην μισή ώρα καθυστέρησης ενός πλοίου την κοπανάμε συνέχεια..

(Φυσικά όσα περιγράφω συνέβαιναν σε όλα τα νησιά μας)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η ατμοπλοία Σάμου Δ. Ιγγλέση ζεί ακόμη όχι βεβαίως πλέον ως ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία αλλά με ποντοπόρα πλοία με το όνομα Samos Steamship Co και το ίδιο σινιάλο Δ. Ιγλέση με το Ι μέσα στο Δ. Κατά τύχη πολύ καλός φίλος μου είναι ένας από την νέα γενιά των Ιγγλέσηδων ο Αντώνης Ιγγλέσης ο οποίος μου έχει δόσει και το επίσημο μπλουζάκι της εταιρίας. Να και το site: http://www.samossteamship.gr/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Φρίντων στον Εύδηλο αν κρίνω σωστά απο τα βουνά πίσω με 3 λαντζες να αποβιβάζουν κόσμο.
> Εκείνες τις εποχές όπως και τις επόμενες μέχρι και την δεκαετία του 60 (μπορεί και πιο μετά) το ταξίδι για ικαρία αλλά και για άλλα νησιά φυσικά ήταν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο.Δεν περιοριζόνταν μόνο στις ώρες που ήσουν εν πλω.
> Οταν είχε καιρό έπρεπε να περιμένεις την λάντζα να την ανεβάσει το κύμα και να πηδήξεις μέσα.Βάλε τώρα στο νου σου Ηλικιωμένους και μπαγκάζια, πολλές φορές και ζώα να προσπαθούν να μπουν στις λάντζες.Παρόλα αυτά ο κόσμος επέμενε να πηγαίνει στο νησί του.
> ............
> 
> (Φυσικά όσα περιγράφω συνέβαιναν σε όλα τα νησιά μας)


_Eucaristw kai touV duo saV gia tiV plhroforieV gia to poluagaphmeno mou Frintwn, gia thn etaireia Igglesh (den hxera oti uparcoun akomh) kai gia thn Ikaria. H perigrafh tou filou maV sylver23 gia ton patera tou (pou einai thV hlikiaV mou) sthn Ikaria einai anektimhth. Kai egw qumamai Augousto tou 1955 sthn Kw prospaqwntaV na mpw se lantza apo ton Kanarh me trikumia.. Kai egw kai mia hlikiwmenh apo thn Kw pesame sthn qalassa...  MaV eswse kai touV duo o pateraV maV   NikoV_

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως το ΦΡΙΝΤΟΝ δεν το είχαμε δει βαμμένο στα λευκά. 
Να το λοιπόν στον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από τη Nelly.

frinton.jpg
πηγή: _Πλωτό_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νομίζω πως το ΦΡΙΝΤΟΝ δεν το είχαμε δει βαμμένο στα λευκά. 
> Να το λοιπόν στον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από τη Nelly.
> 
> frinton.jpg
> πηγή: _Πλωτό_


Πραγματικα απιθανη εμφανιση!

----------


## sylver23

Νικόλα μία τελευταία απο εμένα για το Φρίντων.Απο του χρόνου πάλι σε αναζήτηση για ακόμα περισσότερες φώτο απο το νησί μου.

Φρίντων στον Εύδηλο
Αρχείο Χρήστου Μαλαχία

Φρίντων- Μάλλον στον Εύδηλο 1.jpg

Φρίντων- Μάλλον στον Εύδηλο 1 resize.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα μία τελευταία απο εμένα για το Φρίντων.
> Φρίντων στον Εύδηλο
> Αρχείο Χρήστου Μαλαχία
> Φρίντων- Μάλλον στον Εύδηλο 1 resize.jpg


What can I say? An excellent photograph. Thank you so much

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη παρουσιαση πλοιων της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας που πηγαιναν στο εξωτερικο  την πρωτη Ιανουαριου 1928.

19280101 all.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και παρακάτω ένα σκίτσο του ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ που είχα κάνει παλιότερα, το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να συγκρίνει και με ένα του ΣΑΜΟΣ που ανέβασα στο δικό του θέμα.

Δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες για την πιστότητα τους, το μόνο οτι είχα προσπαθήσει να τα κρατήσω την ίδια κλίμακα.

frinton1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτό μπορείς να το αποδώσεις στη συντηρητική βρετανική ναυπηγική σχολή... για να προχωρήσουν σχεδιαστικά πέρναγαν αρκετές δεκαετίες.
> Στο μεταξύ, ανέβασα την ίδια φωτο σκαναρισμένη σε πιο μεγάλη ανάλυση του πλοίου εδώ.
> 
> Και παρακάτω ένα σκίτσο του ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ που είχα κάνει παλιότερα, το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να συγκρίνει και με ένα του ΣΑΜΟΣ που ανέβασα στο δικό του θέμα.
> 
> Δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες για την πιστότητα τους, το μόνο οτι είχα προσπαθήσει να τα κρατήσω την ίδια κλίμακα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71229


Και τα δυο πολυ ωραια. Εισαι καλος σκιτσογραφος

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ, για την ακρίβεια είναι ένας συνδυασμός σκίτσου και χρωματισμός του σε υπολογιστή.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

..........................
frintonpinakas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως ο πίνακας είναι δουλειά του Γ.Βελέντζα. Πριν χρόνια είχαν εκδωθεί κάποιες καρτ ποστάλ με έργα του από τον ΕΛΙΝΤ, αλλά δυστυχώς οι περισσότερες έχουν εξαντληθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........................
> frintonpinakas.jpg


Ωραιοτατος πινακας

----------


## Ellinis

> *Frinton* had a sad end... As http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/ mentions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Το Ε/Γ ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ το οποίο εκτελούσε προπολεμικά το δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα- Πειραιά ήταν ολικής χωρητικότητας 1361 τόνων, νηολογίου Σάμου 8 και πλοιοκτήτρια ήταν η εταιρεία Ιγγλέση. Βυθίστηκε από Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα τις _22 Απρίλη 1941_ στα _Μέγαρα_. Τρία μέλη του πληρώματος σκοτώθηκαν και εννιά τραυματίστηκαν.


Σχετικά με την απώλεια του πλοίου, να προσθέσω οτι πράγματι δέχτηκε αεροπορική επίθεση ενώ ηταν αγκυροβολημένο στον όρμο των Μεγάρων, με αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιαστεί εισροή υδάτων. 
Όμως ο πλοίαρχος του - ο περίφημος Γιώργος Βεής ή Μπέης (μεταπολεμικά πλοίαρχος στα ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ) - κατάφερε να το προσαράξει στην ακτή της Νέας Περάμου. Δυστυχώς και εκεί του επιτέθηκαν γερμανικά αεροσκάφη και επλήγη στις μηχανές με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσπάσει και πυρκαγιά.

Υποθέτω πως το ναυάγιο ήταν πέρα από κάθε επισκευή και οτι διαλύθηκε μεταπολεμικά.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Ευγε !
Έργο Γιώργου Βελέντζα Ακρυλικό σε καμβά. 
Συλλογή Γιάννη Κολλινιάτη.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ καταφθάνει στο Καρλόβασι

frinton 1000.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ......................
> 
> Another photo, again from Corfu is from the collection of Petros Karalis and was uploaded on June 28, 2008 in the Corfu blog http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/
> 
> Frinton2.jpg


Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου Ελληνικα πλοια, το *Φριντων*.  Αυτη η φωτογραφια φαινεται να ειναι σχεδον η ιδια (οπωσδηποτε παρμενη την ιδια ωρα) οπως του Καραλη

Frinton.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου Ελληνικα πλοια, το *Φριντων*.  Αυτη η φωτογραφια φαινεται να ειναι σχεδον η ιδια (οπωσδηποτε παρμενη την ιδια ωρα) οπως του Καραλη
> 
> Frinton.jpg


Και αλλη φωτογραφια του *ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ* στην Κερκυρα

Frinton2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το *Φριντων* χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν μεταγωγικο ατμοπλοιο του ναυτικου. Στις 18 Απριλιου 1941 και ενω εβρισκετο στον οορμο Αγιου Ανδρεου της Χαλκιδος δεχθη επιθεση απο γερμανικα στουκας και εβυθισθη. Χαθηκαν 2 μελη του πληρωματος


To ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ δέχτηκε αεροπορική επίθεση στα Μέγαρα και προσαράχτηκε εκεί. 
Το κατεστραμμένο σκαρί του έμεινε για μερικά χρόνια εκεί μέχρι που εκποιήθηκε για σκραπ γύρω στο 1950.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ δέχτηκε αεροπορική επίθεση στα Μέγαρα και προσαράχτηκε εκεί. 
> Το κατεστραμμένο σκαρί του έμεινε για μερικά χρόνια εκεί μέχρι που εκποιήθηκε για σκραπ γύρω στο 1950.


Γραψε λαθος. Ηταν το ΦΩΚΙΩΝ, οχι το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδώ μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου * Φρίντων* στην εφημερίδα του Πειραιώς Σφαίρα της 11ης Φεβρουαρίου 1927 (από την Βιβιοθηκη της Βουλής).
Here a wonderful photograph of *Frinton* from the Piraeus newspaper _Sphaira_ on February 11, 1927.

19270211 Frinton photo Sfaira.jpg

Και εδώ διαβάζουμε ένα μεγάλο άρθρο για το πλοίο από την ίδια εφημερίδα της 18ης Φεβρουαρίου 1927. Φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο επρόκειτο να ονομασθεί Σάμος. Τελικά όμως αυτό το όνομα δόθηκε από τους αδελφούς Ιγγλεση στο παλιό πλοίο Ελευθερία το 1929.
And here we have a long article on the ship from the same newspaper of February 18, 1927. From the article it appears that the Igglesis brothers were planning to name the ship *Samos*, but eventually kept the name *Frinton*.  The name *Samos* went to *Eleutheria* in 1929.

19270218 Frinton1 photo Sfaira.jpg
19270218 Frinton2 photo Sfaira.jpg
19270218 Frinton3 photo Sfaira.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Από ότι φαίνεται από τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ είχε δεχθεί αεροπορική επίθεση πριν την έναρξη του πολέμου αλλά μάλλον οι φίλοι γείτονες και τότε σύμμαχοι των Γερμανών δε θα πρέπει να ήταν καλοί στο σημάδι μιας και συνέχιζε να πλέει μέχρι τη βύθισή του.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

*Την 15η Αυγούστου του1940, στις 8.25 το πρωί*, και ενώ η λειτουργία είχε αρχίσει στον ναό της Κοιμήσεως της Θεοτόκου, την «Παναγία της Τήνου», έγινε ο ανόσιος και ύπουλος τορπιλισμός του «εύδρομου» καταδρομικούΕΛΛΗ, που αγκυροβολημένο έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου, συμμετείχε στον εορτασμό. 
Η τορπίλη που εκτοξεύθηκε όπως έγινε γνωστό αργότερα, από το ιταλικό υποβρύχιο, βύθισε το πλοίο και μία  δεύτερη αστόχησε γκρεμίζοντας μέρος του μώλου του λιμανιού. *Την ίδια μέρα αργότερα αεροπλάνα βομβάρδισαν στα ανοικτά  της Κρήτης* *το ατμόπλοιο ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ*.



http://ioannismetaxas.gr/Varius/TorpilismosEllis.html  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



  …………………………………………………………………………………………………
  Έτσι οι Ιταλοί άρχισαν τις συνεχείς προκλήσεις τους εναντίον της πατρίδας μας, ένα πόλεμο ...χωρίς πόλεμο.
Αεροπλάνα τους βομβάρδιζαν επιβατηγά πλοία μας, όπως το ΩΡΙΩΝ και ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ καθώς και αντιτορπιλικά μας, και πετούσαν στον εναέριο χώρο μας.
  ………………………………………………………………………………………..
http://www.sakketosaggelos.gr/Article/1458/

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν τέσσερα χρόνια, ένα μέλος του Ναυτικού Μουσείου Ελλάδος, ο κ. Βαγιάκης Ιάκωβος, έγραψε στο περιοδικό "Περίπλους" ένα άρθρο για το επεισόδιο της ιταλικής αεροπορικής επίθεσης εναντίον του επιβατηγού πλοίου ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ, η οποία έλαβε χώρα ανήμερα 15 Αυγούστου 1940, ώρα 18:20, βορείως της Κρήτης. Ο κ. Βαγιάκης έχει προσωπικές εμπειρίες από το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ το οποίο είχε δει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, με σπασμένα τα παράθυρα του, όταν επέστρεψε από το ταξίδι που δέχτηκε την επίθεση.
Στο βιβλίο ¨Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες¨ του Α/χου Χ.Ντούνη, αναφέρεται πως ο πλοίαρχος του ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ, ο περίφημος Γιώργος Βέης, απέφυγε τις ιταλικές βόμβες κάνοντας επιδέξιους χειρισμούς.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια θαλασσογραφία με το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ αρόδο στη Μύκονο και τους βαρκάρηδες επί το έργο.

frinton 24-11-31.jpg
εφ.Σφαίρα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Φριντων* σε λεπτομερεια απο καρτποσταλ της Μυκονου.

Frinton.jpg

Απο την εφημεριδα _Αιγαιον_ της Σαμου της 3 Ιανουαριου 1936, το *Φριντων* απο Σαμο για Καρλοβασι, Μυκονο, Τηνο, Συρο, Πειραια.
19360103 Samos Frinton Aigaion Samou.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

φριντων,μοσχανθη,πολικος,αρντενα,μου ειχε πει για αυτα τα καράβια,ο πατέρας μου,που ταξίδευε,σαν επιβάτης,στην Σύρα τα πιο πολλά ταξίδια,.Nicholas Peppas και Ellinis,σας ευχαριστώ πολύ,διάβασα και έμαθα πολλά που δεν ήξερα.

----------


## johny1940

> Το αγαπητο  επιβατηγο του μεσοπολεμου, το *Φριντων*, μπαινει στο λιμανι της Χιου το 1936...
> 
> Chios2.jpg


Στη φωτογραφία δεν είναι το Φρίντων αλλά το Λέσβος (πρώην Μαίρη Μ). Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά το ίδιο λάθος έχει κάνει και η ιστοσελίδα http://www.historisches-marinearchiv...here_value=433

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ μαζί με δυο ιταλικά επιβατηγά αρόδο στα Χανιά. Μια φωτογραφία  του Π.Παπαχατζιδάκη από τη συλλογή του Μουσείου Μπενάκη.

1949.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ μαζί με δυο ιταλικά επιβατηγά αρόδο στα Χανιά. Μια φωτογραφία  του Π.Παπαχατζιδάκη από τη συλλογή του Μουσείου Μπενάκη.
> 
> 1949.jpg
> πηγή


Εξαιρετικη

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν τα γερμανικά αεροσκάφη επιτέθησαν στο ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ τα πλήγματα προκάλεσαν εισροή υδάτων αλλά ο Πλοίαρχος Γιώργος Βέης κατάφερε να το προσαράξει προκειμένου να αποφύγει τη βύθιση του. Όμως του επιτέθηκαν εκ νέου γερμανικά αεροσκάφη οπότε επλήγη στο μηχανοστάσιο και το λεβητοστάσιο με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσπάσει πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε ολοκληρωτικά. 
Με  αφορμή τις ανάγκες ενός άρθρου που δημοσιεύει αυτόν το μήνα το περιοδικό  "Εφοπλιστής", έψαξα να δω που ακριβώς ήταν προσαραγμένο το πλοίο. Με βάση τις φωτογραφίες του ναυαγίου προκύπτει οτι "καθόταν" περίπου ένα χλμ  ανατολικά της Σχολής Πυροβολικού της Νέας Περάμου. Ίσως  να χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Γερμανοί τις εγκαταστάσεις και για αυτό τους  βλέπουμε σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες με το ναυάγιο. 

Εδώ τους βλέπουμε σε μια φωτογραφία (που μοιράστηκε ο Μιλτιάδης Δημητριάδης στην ομάδα του fb WWII Vehicles in Greece) που είχε  τραβηχτεί από τη μικρή παραλία της Νέας Περάμου
17861981_10208852342811515_7698401310893986859_n.jpg

όπως βλέπουμε συγκρίνοντας με σύχρονη λήψη
IMG_20170530_154914F.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια η ιστορια ellinis του Φριντων αλλα ισως πιο ιστορικος να ειναι ο καπτα Μπεης ο οποιος πλοιαρχουσε μεχρι τα βαθεια γεραματα

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι φίλε Κώστα, από τους θαλασσόλυκους που ταξιδεύαν τα μικρά πλοία της εποχής με κάθε καιρό. Έζησαν όλη τη μετάβαση της ακτοπλοΐας από το κάρβουνο και τον ατμό στα "δηζελόπλοια" και τις "πλωτές-γέφυρες". Ο Κυμιώτης Γιώργος Βέης, ο Μπιλίνης και ο Κέκος Μαχαιριώτης ήταν κάποιες από τις πλέον χαρακτηριστικές φυσιογνωμίες της ακτοπλοΐας.

Εδώ ο Βέης στη γέφυρα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
Scan10022.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Πειραιά το 1927. Στην ευθεία προς τον Άγιο Νικόλαο, τραβάει τα βλέμματα το όμορφο ποστάλι που δεν είναι άλλο από το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ.
Σε πρώτο πλάνο βλέπουμε και το ποταμόπλοιο ΕΛΕΥΣΙΣ, πρώην ρουμανικό ΡΑΧΗΛ, ναυπήγησης 1890 στη Βουδαπέστη, το οποίο έφερε τον αριθμό 1 στα νηολόγια ποταμόπλοιων (!) του Πειραιά. Βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στο Δρέπανο κοντά στην Πάτρα τον Απρίλη του 1941.

frinton  -ελευσις.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Απόπλους του ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ από την Μύκονο μιας άλλης εποχής...

frinton at mykonos.jpg
πηγή: oμάδα ΦΒ Παλιά Μύκονος - (Old Mykonos)

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις φωτογραφίες που είχαν ανέβει πριν καιρό στο ebay και δείχνουν το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ κατεστραμμένο από την πυρκαγιά που προκάλεσαν οι γερμανικές βόμβες. To τέλος του πλοίου περιγράφεται σε άρθρο που ανέβηκε στο http://www.wreckhistory.com/frinton/ με αφορμή τα 80 χρόνια από το ξεκλήρισμα του ακτοπλοϊκού στόλου από τα γερμανικά αεροσκάφη.

frinton wrecl.jpgfrinton wreck2.jpgfrinton wreck1 (2).jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να πούμε οτι το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ δεν είναι το λευκό καράβι παρακάτω αλλά το μαύρο δεξιά. Το λευκό είναι το ΚΙΜΩΝ όπως φαίνεται καλύτερα _εδώ_.



> Νομίζω πως το ΦΡΙΝΤΟΝ δεν το είχαμε δει βαμμένο στα λευκά. 
> Να το λοιπόν στον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από τη Nelly.
> 
> frinton.jpg
> πηγή: _Πλωτό_

----------

